# Yammy vs America



## MegaultraHay (May 3, 2013)

Yammy gets dropped in America and starts wrecking.

Scenario 1: Bloodlusted 

Scenario 2: Regular dumb yammy


----------



## Super Asian (May 3, 2013)

Nukes, nukes everywhere.


----------



## Linkofone (May 3, 2013)

Yammy has to get through immigration to get to America.


----------



## Akatora (May 3, 2013)

Restricted Yammy lose, unrestricted Yammy = America lose
Flying + invisibility+ tough+ dimension travel+power+opponent not comprehending what's going on.
THen again Yammy's brain would be his worst enemy.




Linkofone said:


> Yammy has to get through immigration to get to America.



THis could lead to an entertaining scene.


----------



## Expelsword (May 3, 2013)

Isn't Yammy the 15,000,000 Celsius guy?

Time for some absurd scaling!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fuHzC9aTik&feature=player_detailpage#t=144s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 3, 2013)

Yammy gets butchered horribly. First off, he's not that durable, he was getting cut by mooks and was generally only "threatening" because he's big. Second, the US military really isn't that retarded, and will be able to figure out "Oh, hey, there's an invisible enemy. Let's blow it up."

Chlorox dies in brutal stomp.


----------



## Akatora (May 3, 2013)

Expelsword said:


> Isn't Yammy the 15,000,000 Celsius guy?
> 
> Time for some absurd scaling!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fuHzC9aTik&feature=player_detailpage#t=144s[/YOUTUBE]



Yama(motto) is the 15,000,000 Celsius guy not Yammy, he's the guy that killed dozen if not hundreds of people by consuming their souls in a single suck.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that Standard OBD Rules would make Yammy _visible_.


----------



## Sablés (May 3, 2013)

Murika nukes.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 3, 2013)

CM Pope said:


> I'm pretty sure that Standard OBD Rules would make Yammy _visible_.



Standard OBD rules call for equalization. i.e. other superpowered being can see him. So technically, he won't be, unless the americain military has some superpowered beings I'm unaware of.
Still you could just ignore that and say he's visible for the sake of this match, and if not, he can't wreck anything without being noticed, and sonar or something similar might work on him.


----------



## Shozan (May 3, 2013)

KFC and strip clubs soloes!


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 3, 2013)

Since it doesn't equalize because america desn't have anyone superpowered,i think only dumb yammy would lose,he could go on soul sucking everyone and no one ever gets him,he also could spam ceros,and ceros,america would aim intonothing nuking themselves


----------



## MAPSK (May 3, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Since it doesn't equalize because america desn't have anyone superpowered,i think only dumb yammy would lose,he could go on soul sucking everyone and no one ever gets him,he also could spam ceros,and ceros,america would aim intonothing nuking themselves



Hahahahaha no. Equivalence says he's visible by default, and even if he wasn't, he'd be causing enough environmental damage to trip some kind of alarm. Not to mention it still hasn't been made clear if this is a straight up fight or an invasion scenario. If it's the former, Yammy gets the everloving fuck nuked out of him. If it's the latter, he still gets the everloving fuck nuked out of him, but his chances may improve slightly if he's subtle.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 3, 2013)

Really guys? Really? First off, superpowered? No. Those side-characters can all see spirits and they have no superpowers. Second, _they're still physical beings, regardless of their visibility_. Sonar, probably radar, probably IR, hell, even a lot of dust or a water hose or something would work. Then he gets blown up. Nukes are overkill here anyways. Conventional bombs should be enough to kill him given the lackluster durability(Didn't Rukia cut him or something?).

Or Yammy could figure out he's a Chlorox character and kill himself.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 3, 2013)

Everyone who can see spirits in Bleach would roflstomp any normal human no contest.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 3, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Really guys? Really? First off, superpowered? No. Those side-characters can all see spirits and they have no superpowers. Second, _they're still physical beings, regardless of their visibility_. Sonar, probably radar, probably IR, hell, even a lot of dust or a water hose or something would work. Then he gets blown up. Nukes are overkill here anyways. Conventional bombs should be enough to kill him given the lackluster durability(Didn't Rukia cut him or something?).
> 
> Or Yammy could figure out he's a Chlorox character and kill himself.



Can Sonars detect Reiatsu.
LolApe.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 3, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Everyone who can see spirits in Bleach would roflstomp any normal human no contest.


Because they've all shown amazing physical feats, amirite? 


MegaultraHay said:


> Can Sonars detect Reiatsu.




You do know how sonar works, right? So now are you going to claim that spirits are immune to air but not telephone polls, stun guns, or, y'know, air?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 3, 2013)

They have actually.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 3, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> They have actually.


Cool. Scans of Keigo doing superhuman feats?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 3, 2013)

Being in the presence of Aizen without dying.


----------



## MAPSK (May 3, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Being in the presence of Aizen without dying.



He means physical feats, I think


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 3, 2013)

Was that superhero squad thing canon?


----------



## MAPSK (May 3, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Was that superhero squad thing canon?



Nah, don't think so.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 3, 2013)

Oh well. :blindmadara


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 4, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Standard OBD rules call for equalization. i.e. other superpowered being can see him. So technically, he won't be, unless the americain military has some superpowered beings I'm unaware of.
> Still you could just ignore that and say he's visible for the sake of this match, and if not, he can't wreck anything without being noticed, and sonar or something similar might work on him.



It's either a rule or a general assumption, one or the other, because otherwise putting virtually 90% of the cast of Bleach against anyone without spiritual awareness would be utterly retarded 

It's why no one ever has to specify in Ichigo Vs Anybody match-ups that "oh yeah, Ichigo is visible"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

Lanza!Yammy solos


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 4, 2013)

Here's how it works.

Spiritual power is equalised to other versions of internal energy because that's the only way that makes sense. As a side effect this means they can see each other and whatnot.

That is a rule.

On the other hand, some characters are just that strong without having an energy system to use, in such cases it is _assumed_ that they can see Bleach characters because otherwise the match will be boring and make no sense.

That is a general _assumption_.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 4, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> Nukes, nukes everywhere.


I'm pretty sure one nuke will be enough to handle Yammy, if the blast doesn't kill him the radiation poisoning will.


----------



## Akatora (May 5, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Was that superhero squad thing canon?



It's partly cannon.

I don't recall if Keigo being part of it was but Kon, Kanonji, Jinta, Ururu and Karin making the Karakura super heroes team is cannon(volumes only extra page story)

can't remember if Mizuru, Chichuru or Tatsuki were shown at some point.


----------



## Akatora (May 5, 2013)

Yammy is physical true, but from saying that to saying he'd appear on radar is a huge jump



godzillafan430 said:


> I'm pretty sure one nuke will be enough to handle Yammy, if the blast doesn't kill him the radiation poisoning will.



actually I wonder about the radiation lately.

Yammy Is a being not made up of Atoms... So it's questionable if it would effect him.

Several things could use better explanations in bleach such as how their breath function(underwater or not etc)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

> Yammy Is a being not made up of Atoms


what is he made of then ?



though I keep wondering about radiation vs superhuman durability (in general) as well


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2013)

He's made up of reishi particles like everything else.


lolspiritatoms.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

still particles


/


----------



## Akatora (May 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> still particles
> 
> 
> /



indeed, still is a more trigy situation than standard.



an interesting thing:

Spiritrons can exist in the "real world" but atoms can't exist in Soul Society(have to be converted)


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 5, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Yammy is physical true, but from saying that to saying he'd appear on radar is a huge jump


Even if he was immune to radar, for the same reason he's invisible, not seein' a way around sonar. If a hollow can be hit by a telephone pole, he can be hit by freaking air.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 5, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Even if he was immune to radar, for the same reason he's invisible, not seein' a way around sonar. If a hollow can be hit by a telephone pole, he can be hit by freaking air.



Chad has spiritual pressure.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 5, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Chad has spiritual pressure.


By "has spiritual pressure" you mean "Couldn't even see ghosts at the time," right?

Nope. Nuh-uh. Not flying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Chad has spiritual pressure.


does a telephone pole have spiritual pressure as well ?


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2013)

Chad is a FB and their inherent ability is to manipulate souls inside physical matter.


everything else.

everything else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

why do hollows interact with inanimate objects then ? leave imprints when walking, can bump into something, grab it etc.


if they're supposed to be intangible


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> why do hollows interact with inanimate objects then ? leave imprints when walking, can bump into something, grab it etc.
> 
> 
> if they're supposed to be intangible



Like I'm willing to argue the age old intangibility debate. 

I was just addressing why Chad hitting Shrieker with a telephone pole does not disprove hollow "intangibility".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

but afaik that was the only thing making them tangible 

maybe


time to revive the debate ?


----------



## Hardcore (May 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> why do hollows interact with inanimate objects then ? leave imprints when walking, can bump into something, grab it etc.
> 
> 
> if they're supposed to be intangible



Because they are objects.

objects =/= souls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

Hardcore said:


> Because they are objects.
> 
> objects =/= souls.


so they're not intangible ?


----------



## Hardcore (May 5, 2013)

well

Rukia did go through a wall when she went into Ichigo's room

and then there's the poll thing you mentioned..

Kubo inconsistency is the only way it could be explained TBH.


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2013)

Everything in Bleach has a soul , what matters is whether the object in question is strong enough to interact with greater spiritual beings.

FB like Chad are able to bring that power out from objects and that's why he hit Shrieker. Whether it's an inconsistency or the ability to become intangible has to be willed, I can't say.


----------



## Hardcore (May 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Everything in Bleach has a soul , what matters is whether the object on question has enough to interact with greater spiritual beings.
> 
> FB like Chad are able to bring that power out from objects and that's why he hit Shrieker. Whether it's an inconsistency *or the ability to become intangible has to be willed*, I can't say.



I thought of that too but you see, Shrieker definitely didn't will to get hit.


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2013)

Hardcore said:


> I thought of that too but you see, Shrieker definitely didn't will to get hit.



In Shrieker's case, it didn't matter as the pole was wielded by Chad who had dormant but evident FB abilities.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 5, 2013)

Damn, Kubo knew what he was writing in Ginjo's arc after all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

I sense intangible Bleach around the corner


----------



## Hardcore (May 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> In Shrieker's case, it didn't matter as the pole was wielded by Chad who had dormant but evident FB abilities.



Then it is very possible that it is related to will.


----------



## Elvis Hitler (May 5, 2013)

Tea Partiers fuck Yammy up.

He should get taken down by a well-trained army with moderate to heavy losses.

How good is Yammy at Sonido? That could be problematic.


----------



## Hardcore (May 5, 2013)

Elvis Hitler said:


> Tea Partiers fuck Yammy up.
> 
> *He should get taken down by a well-trained army with moderate to heavy losses.*
> 
> How good is Yammy at Sonido? That could be problematic.



nope.

Yammy never used Sonido IIRC.


----------



## MAPSK (May 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Everything in Bleach has a soul , what matters is whether the object in question is strong enough to interact with greater spiritual beings.
> 
> FB like Chad are able to bring that power out from objects and that's why he hit Shrieker. Whether it's an inconsistency or the ability to become intangible has to be willed, I can't say.



>telephone poles have a soul


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> >telephone poles have a soul



um...yeah

Pretty convenient choice of words, isn't it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 5, 2013)

If he releases, he becomes just a big target.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










The only- and I mean ONLY -reason Yammy can't solo is because he's not smart enough to take full advantage of his abilities strategically.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Re:Fullbring: Yeah, and Aizen specifically said Chad and Orihime's powers come from the stupid wood hand gem thing. There's also the fact that the he uses Sonido rather than bringer light and uses an arm rather than clothes, and the fact that he explicitly developed powers later rather than get it at a young age like the Fullbringers.

Not buying the telephone pole soul thing.


Nikushimi said:


> The only- and I mean ONLY -reason Yammy can't solo is because he's not smart enough to take full advantage of his abilities strategically.


No, it's because America has really big guns. Unless you wanna argue he can hit 300 million people at once with that thing?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 6, 2013)

America's guns aren't big enough to hurt Yammy.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> America's guns aren't big enough to hurt Yammy.


Artillery? Missiles? 

Dude, Yammy got hurt by Rukia. He's not shrugging off artillery or missiles. He dies. Quickly. And painfully.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Like I'm willing to argue the age old intangibility debate.
> 
> I was just addressing why Chad hitting Shrieker with a telephone pole does not disprove hollow "intangibility".



The telephone pole would like to say otherwise


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Re:Fullbring: Yeah, and Aizen specifically said Chad and Orihime's powers come from the stupid wood hand gem thing. There's also the fact that the he uses Sonido rather than bringer light and uses an arm rather than clothes, and the fact that he explicitly developed powers later rather than get it at a young age like the Fullbringers.
> 
> Not buying the telephone pole soul thing.
> No, it's because America has really big guns. Unless you wanna argue he can hit 300 million people at once with that thing?




Chad can't use Sonido.
Ginjo's FB is his sword, Tsukishima's is a bookmark etc, nothing to do with clothes.
Either you buy it or not it won't really matter since OBD equalizes that stuff anyway.


Erudite Ape said:


> Artillery? Missiles?
> 
> Dude, Yammy got hurt by Rukia. He's not shrugging off artillery or missiles. He dies. Quickly. And painfully.



Yeh Yammy will laugh at these attacks. Yammy was being sarcastic against Rukia.
Also he is shrugging off everything that isn't a nuclear weapon in his sleep.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Hozukimaru said:


> Chad can't use Sonido.


I thought one of the mooks said he used it.


> Ginjo's FB is his sword, Tsukishima's is a bookmark etc, nothing to do with clothes.


"Clothes" was a poor choice in words, but seriously, look at the fullbrings: Weapons, boots, a doll house, video games, and a watch. Then we have an arm, and someone who explicitly got his power from the gem thing.

He's not a fullbringer and definitely didn't use the "spirits" of the telephone pole.


> Either you buy it or not it won't really matter since OBD equalizes that stuff anyway.


So now a mundane telephone pole=magic? 


> Yeh Yammy will laugh at these attacks. Yammy was being sarcastic against Rukia.


First off, not seeing the image. Second, Rukia broke the skin.


> Also he is shrugging off everything that isn't a nuclear weapon in his sleep.


If fodder like Rukia can injure him, big fucking guns will ruin his day. He's gonna die horribly, nukes are overkill.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

Rukia has superstrength and a really sharp blade


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 6, 2013)

Yammy is the strongest espada.

Anything short of a Nuke to the face he'll laugh off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

wait, in that scan she blasts him, but I don't see any damage on him

he tanked it


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Yammy is the strongest espada.
> 
> Anything short of a Nuke to the face he'll laugh off.


Because character statements trump feats here, amirite?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 6, 2013)

Are you calling the espada ranks statements?


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Are you calling the espada ranks statements?


"Strongest Espada" is a character statement. The fact that he has significantly worse feats than people like 5 is not. Guess which one matters here.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

> Re:Fullbring: Yeah, and Aizen specifically said Chad and Orihime's powers come from the stupid wood hand gem thing. There's also the fact that the he uses Sonido rather than bringer light and uses an arm rather than clothes, and the fact that he explicitly developed powers later rather than get it at a young age like the Fullbringers.



Hogyoku brought out that power because of their wish. Fullbring is implanted into an individual while they were still inside their mother's womb, long before Kisuke would have even known of their existence.


It's not a contradiction, they coincide.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> "Strongest Espada" is a character statement. The fact that he has significantly worse feats than people like 5 is not. Guess which one matters here.



>Espada 0

>Judges his overall power by feats in his initial state where he went from getting  his ass kicked by Patched Zaraki to dealing critical damage to the same character unpatched and Byakuya on top of that.

>Makes perfect sense


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

Lanza Yammy


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> "Strongest Espada" is a character statement. The fact that he has significantly worse feats than people like 5 is not. Guess which one matters here.



The espada go like this.

9 is the weakest
then 8
then 7
then 6 (grimmkitty )
then 5
then 4 (Ulq causes a lot of problems)
then 3 (more problems
then 2 (problems)
then 1 (problems. gif)
Then 0 (oh boy you thought you had problems before)

Basically once you hit 4 shit gets confusing.

Personal Opinion below:

Ulq is clearly stronger than at least Harribel in R2. Harribel lolstomped a Bankai Captain in base and would have continued to do so if not for massive PIS, so she's not a weakling by any means. Barragan did various amazing things throughout his fight and he too probably should have won that fight. Starrk has one of the best speed feats in the manga and is also one of the smartest, not to mention that his feats of reaitsu are fucking massive, he PISed himself into defeat IMO.

Yammy is a different matter entirely because the entirety of his fight took place off panel. IIRC it took hours and injured both Kenpachi and Byakuya a lot. This doesn't actually detract from him in anyway because of recent retcons to Kenpachi (he chains his own power and only lets loose when fighting strong people).

So basically even if Yammy being the strongest is false (I could believe this I suppose) it doesn't really matter. Yammy is sufficiently strong enough to laugh at anything but a nuke.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

So give me concrete town+ feats for Yammy.

Also, hours? That's not how I remember the fight. It was a pretty casual stomp by Byakuya and Kenpachi while they were arguing, after him being injured by fodder.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 6, 2013)

...

u wot m8?


----------



## Hardcore (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> So give me concrete town+ feats for Yammy.
> 
> Also, hours? That's not how I remember the fight. It was a pretty casual stomp by Byakuya and Kenpachi while they were arguing, after him being injured by fodder.



They were terribly injured when they returned to SS.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Hardcore said:


> They were terribly injured when they returned to SS.


Because the one-eyed guy chopped up Kenpachi good. And Byakuya cut himself up when fighting the creeper with Amor. Oh, yeah, and then they fought each other after stomping the fatass Espada.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 6, 2013)

Why do you need to be intangible to be invisible to sonar? The only reason I said it might be able to see him is that hollows don't have feats of being invisible to sonar, and stuff like that is often used by real-life "ghostbusters" (legit or not ). You don't need to be intangible, you just need the same sound refractive index as air.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

in the non-canon novel some Kenpachi was an air logia apparently 

but that does not concern Yammy


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Because the one-eyed guy chopped up Kenpachi good. And Byakuya cut himself up when fighting the creeper with Amor. Oh, yeah, and then they fought each other after stomping the fatass Espada.



They were both healed before fighting Yammy. The latter half is just plain retarded, then again; it's a clear reflection of your intelligence.


----------



## Hardcore (May 6, 2013)

What phantom said, they got healed before the yammy fight.

Actually they did fight each other at first, but no injuries were caused for both of them, and that stopped when Yammy got more mad.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> They were both healed before fighting Yammy. The latter half is just plain retarded, then again; it's a clear reflection of your intelligence.


Uh, you're trying to say Kenpachi and Byakuya didn't try to fight each other? 

Yeah, go reread the whole scene.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

He gets hit with our nukes and dies


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Uh, you're trying to say Kenpachi and Byakuya didn't try to fight each other?
> 
> Yeah, go reread the whole scene.



When they thought their enemy had been defeated, you know- the entire point of their argument.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> When they thought their enemy had been defeated, you know- the entire point of their argument.


By "thought [he] had been defeated" you mean "was standing up, yelling, and attacking them?" That's an odd way to say it.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (May 6, 2013)

So, we have a human sized target, who moves faster than your average ICBM, can instantly kill any human in a several km radius, and spam attacks more powerful than a FOAB. Yep, he's going to be a massive pain in the ass for America.


----------



## Hardcore (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> By "thought [he] had been defeated" you mean "was standing up, yelling, and attacking them?" That's an odd way to say it.



.. Scans there would help to verify what you're saying.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 6, 2013)

Hardcore said:


> .. Scans there would help to verify what you're saying.



Ape don't need no new fangled scans.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 6, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> So, we have a human sized target, who moves faster than your average ICBM, can instantly kill any human in a several km radius, and spam attacks more powerful than a FOAB. Yep, he's going to be a massive pain in the ass for America.



How is yammy a human sized target?


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2013)

Regardng Hollows and Intagability they are by default tangible which is cannon, however they appear to have intangable at will feats(able to make attacks that move through solid matter while leaving it untouched but the soul of the target would be hit)

THis was seen vs Acidwire.
Against Shreiker Rukia explained that high density reiatsu being can interact/are tangible. 
THis however imply that Plus souls are intangible = surprise surprise Reiatsu makes you able to interact with the targets soul(then again they're on the same plane usually )


I'll say it again Yammy's biggest problem here is his own brain.  




Fluttershy said:


> why do hollows interact with inanimate objects then ? leave imprints when walking, can bump into something, grab it etc.
> 
> 
> if they're supposed to be intangible







Hardcore said:


> well
> 
> Rukia did go through a wall when she went into Ichigo's room
> 
> ...






Erudite Ape said:


> Artillery? Missiles?
> 
> Dude, Yammy got hurt by Rukia. He's not shrugging off artillery or missiles. He dies. Quickly. And painfully.



When?

THe case where she fired him in the face looked more like Yammy being Yammy and messing with Women.


Bleach 378
Page 7 - 

look at Yammy's eye in the last panel of the page, it's a pretty damn hard giveaway that he is being sarcastic(he's either rolling his eyes or simply looking up)



Erudite Ape said:


> He's not a fullbringer and definitely didn't use the "spirits" of the telephone pole.
> So now a mundane telephone pole=magic?




When in the right hands it would appear to be yes, the soul of an object need top be channeled for use(that's the whole thing of everything has a soul it's like saying everything can be mastered or get energy channeled through it)




Erudite Ape said:


> If fodder like Rukia can injure him, big fucking guns will ruin his day. He's gonna die horribly, nukes are overkill.



Rukia didn't Injure him with something that probably got the caliber of a handgrenade.

Artillery might injure him, anything lower than a Bazooka would be laughed off, and the Bazzoka would have questionable effect... agh sry a Bazzoka would do nada, going by Ichigo's first Getsuga's power you'd probably need a Tomahawk or larger explosion to have a chance of injuring him.


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> How is yammy a human sized target?



Guess they made Yammy so Happy he shrank to normal size 

still with his ~ 2:50 m he'd be human size though a very large human


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (May 6, 2013)

> How is yammy a human sized target?



I was talking about base yammi, there. Obviously released yammy is fucking massive.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> I thought one of the mooks said he used it.


Gantenbainne says that he can't use Sonido. 
After his right arm reaches its perfect form he can keep up with the speed of sonido but still can't use sonido.


Erudite Ape said:


> "Clothes" was a poor choice in words, but seriously, look at the fullbrings: Weapons, boots, a doll house, video games, and a watch. Then we have an arm, and someone who explicitly got his power from the gem thing.



His fullbring is the skin on his arms.



Erudite Ape said:


> He's not a fullbringer and definitely didn't use the "spirits" of the telephone pole.


He is a fullbringer, it has been mentioned many times in the manga.
The Hogyoku helped the power come up because they wished so.



Erudite Ape said:


> So now a mundane telephone pole=magic?


*Yes.*



Erudite Ape said:


> First off, not seeing the image. Second, Rukia broke the skin.
> If fodder like Rukia can injure him, big fucking guns will ruin his day. He's gonna die horribly, nukes are overkill.


It didn't injure him at all, look up the chapter and read it again.



Erudite Ape said:


> Because character statements trump feats here, amirite?



Feats>Character Statements



Erudite Ape said:


> "Strongest Espada" is a character statement. The fact that he has significantly worse feats than people like 5 is not. Guess which one matters here.



He doesn't have significantly worse feats than the rest of the Top Espada, at least not in his Ressurection form.
In his "R2" form he has better feats than Grimmjow and Nnoitra combined.



Erudite Ape said:


> Because the one-eyed guy chopped up Kenpachi good. And Byakuya cut himself up when fighting the creeper with Amor. Oh, yeah, and then they fought each other after stomping the fatass Espada.



They where healed after their fights with the other espada.
No they didn't fight each other after beating Yammy.



Erudite Ape said:


> Uh, you're trying to say Kenpachi and Byakuya didn't try to fight each other?
> 
> Yeah, go reread the whole scene.



They tried to fight each other.
Yammy attacked them.
They beat him.
They returned to SS.

IIRC they didn't even get to touch each other with their swords.


----------



## Hardcore (May 6, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> I was talking about base yammi, there. Obviously released yammy is fucking massive.



well base yammy is actually not human-sized as well


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Hozukimaru said:


> Gantenbainne says that he can't use Sonido.
> After his right arm reaches its perfect form he can keep up with the speed of sonido but still can't use sonido.
> His fullbring is the skin on his arms.


None of those are working.

Not that it matters, and I'll trust you on this.


> He is a fullbringer, it has been mentioned many times in the manga.
> The Hogyoku helped the power come up because they wished so.
> 
> *Yes.*


Cool. Guess what he _wasn't_ when he hit the guy with the telephone pole.


> Feats>Character Statements


Allow me introduce you to this wonderful thing known as snarking.


> He doesn't have significantly worse feats than the rest of the Top Espada, at least not in his Ressurection form.


You mean beyond being casually stomped by Byakuya and Kenpachi?


> In his "R2" form he has better feats than Grimmjow and Nnoitra combined.


See above.


> They where healed after their fights with the other espada.
> No they didn't fight each other after beating Yammy.


Cool. They also weren't injured by Yammy.


> IIRC they didn't even get to touch each other with their swords.


You're right. They also casually stomped Yammy, which kinda puts the damper on him being superior to Starrk, who took on several Captains at once and only lost because of Captain Hippy. Or even really any of the top 3 Espada.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

> Cool. Guess what he wasn't when he hit the guy with the telephone pole.



Chad had dormant abilities since the beginning, it only materialized when the hogyoku granted their inner desires.



> Cool. They also weren't injured by Yammy.



Idiot


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Chad had dormant abilities since the beginning, it only materialized when the hogyoku granted their inner desires.


And the telephone didn't glow, he didn't have any pressure, oh, and he _couldn't see the hollow_.


> Idiot


Cool. And got a scan of Yammy actually doing it before they casually stomped him?


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> And the telephone didn't glow, he didn't have any pressure, oh, and he _couldn't see the hollow_.



What concept of dormant abilities do you not understand?

He casually reacts and senses something he cannot see and is aware he's being chased.

Link removed



> Cool. And got a scan of Yammy actually doing it before they casually stomped him?


I'm sorry, I'm sure they must have received those injuries  by stabbing themselves.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> What concept of dormant abilities do you not understand?
> 
> He casually reacts and senses something he cannot see and is aware he's being chased.
> 
> Link removed


Because sound, and the hollow physically interacts with things. Or the fact that the bird-kid told him.


> I'm sorry, I'm sure they must have received those injuries  by stabbing themselves.


Or by stabbing each other 

So, what's next? Itachi beating Galactus or something?


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Because sound, and the hollow physically interacts with things. Or the fact that the bird-kid told him.
> Or by stabbing each other
> 
> So, what's next? Itachi beating Galactus or something?



So you just basically ignore what Sables said.
edit: also a jplya joke, really kid.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> None of those are working.
> Not that it matters, and I'll trust you on this.


Thanks and idk why they aren't working, maybe the site isn't allowed in your country or something like that.


Erudite Ape said:


> Cool. Guess what he _wasn't_ when he hit the guy with the telephone pole.


Look at what Sabl?s said.


Erudite Ape said:


> Allow me introduce you to this wonderful thing known as snarking.


Yeh i knew you weren't serious but i just wanted to say that just because. lol


Erudite Ape said:


> You mean beyond being casually stomped by Byakuya and Kenpachi?



He wasn't casually stomped. lol
He heavily injured both Byakuya and unpatched Kenpachi.



Erudite Ape said:


> See above.


k


Erudite Ape said:


> Cool. They also weren't injured by Yammy.


Byakuya and Kenpachi when they arrived to fight Yammy:


Byakuya and Kenpachi after they finished their fight against Yammy:



Erudite Ape said:


> You're right. They also casually stomped Yammy, which kinda puts the damper on him being superior to Starrk, who took on several Captains at once and only lost because of Captain Hippy. Or even really any of the top 3 Espada.


But they didn't casually stomp Yammy...

1. They both arrive to fight Yammy.
2. Kenpachi attacks and casually stomps him.
3. After Yammy is knocked-out Kenpachi and Byakuya argue and almost fight each-other over who will finish Yammy.
4. Yammy gets up but is attacked by bothe Kenpachi and Byakuya.
5. He gets anrgy and becomes bigger.
6. He fights against Byakuya and Kenpachi (fight happened off-panel).
7. The captains appear some hours later in SS heavily injured and Kenpachi apparently had to remove his eyepatch during the fight.

Now we know that when the Captains arrived (1), Ichigo decided to go to FKT.
There he watched Aizen fighting the Gotei, fought Aizen himself, then fought Gin, trained 1 hour inside Dangai and then fought Aizen again in their final fight. Apparently the Captains returned to SS (7) short after Ichigo beat Aizen so they probably fought for quite a few hours.

Now if you say that Yammy heavily injuring Byakuya and Kenpachi and fighting against them for many hours is equal to them casually stomping him...well it's just your opinion


----------



## Linkofone (May 6, 2013)

Other than Immigration, Yammy has to get over the President.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> So you just basically ignore what Sables said.


Nope. "Dormant ability" my ass. He had no power at the time, and Rukia explained that's because dense spirits like hollows could be hit.

Your bullshit is depressing.


> edit: also a jplya joke, really kid.


It was the best example of this brand of wank and idiocy I've seen.


Hozukimaru said:


> Thanks and idk why they aren't working, maybe the site isn't allowed in your country or something like that.


I'm in America, so I don't see why. The images just aren't loading.


> Look at what Sabl?s said.


I did. There was motion and a sound effect.


> He wasn't casually stomped. lol
> He heavily injured both Byakuya and unpatched Kenpachi.
> 
> Byakuya and Kenpachi when they arrived to fight Yammy:
> ...


You're forgetting the part where they were about to kill each other before Yammy attacked them.


> But they didn't casually stomp Yammy...
> 
> 1. They both arrive to fight Yammy.
> 2. Kenpachi attacks and casually stomps him.
> ...


No, they stomped him pretty casually. He was taken out and then, since they were injured, they more likely injured each other.

The bottom line is, though, you have no proof that Yammy actually injured them whatsoever. Just conjecture at odds with the facts. So, that combined with the fact that they absolutely dominated and were stomping Yammy means he's nowhere near being anywhere near even thinking about being the top Espada.


> Now if you say that Yammy heavily injuring Byakuya and Kenpachi and fighting against them for many hours is equal to them casually stomping him...well it's just your opinion


Except they were dominating him, and, quite frankly, you have no evidence to support your case.The only feats we have were what was on-screen, where Yammy was being casually manhandled and dismembered like a five-year old brain damaged version of the Black Knight. Trying to claim he's superior to a guy who took on two captains and several vaizard captains or vice-captains is absurd at best.

Basically, he's shown nothing that would put him anywhere stronger than number 9 or that wannabe scientist. Even number 8 had a better showing, and that's the end of the matter.  Feats trump, and Yammy's are pretty pathetic compared to the higher espada.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

That's the way, monkey boy.


Judge feats when they aren't shown on panel. You've given reason for Kenpachi stomping Yammy in his released mode, what evidence do you have for them doing the same to his Enraged mode? Fact is, there isn't any so you saying they fought themselves is even more unlikely, with no backing to prove it. I'll throw it right back at you.



> you have no evidence to support your case.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> That's the way, monkey boy.
> 
> 
> Judge feats when they aren't shown on panel. You've given reason for Kenpachi stomping Yammy in his released mode, what evidence do you have for them doing the same to his Enraged mode? Fact is, there isn't any so you saying they fought themselves is even more unlikely, with no backing to prove it. I'll throw it right back at you.


"No evidence?" You mean beyond the fact that Yammy was getting chopped worse than a villain from Hong Kong Phooey? And was at no point in the fight doing anything but getting stomped? 

And, about them fighting, of course! How could I have missed it? Them leaping at each other swinging swords _doesn't_ mean they were fighting, it means they're lovers, and were secretly boning each other after they killed Yammy!


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

So, is it about time I stop beating my head on a brick wall?

If not, prove the bolded



> *You've given reason for Kenpachi stomping Yammy in his released mode, what evidence do you have for them doing the same to his Enraged mode?*


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> So, is it about time I stop beating my head on a brick wall?
> 
> If not, prove the bolded


Beyond the fact there's no reason to think that a power-up pushed Yammy that far? Or the fact that Yammy was yelling about being the strongest well before he went super-angry.

In other words, no. You're claiming that enrage has powers above what its shown. You have no proof of this. Burden's on you to prove Yammy really is that strong. Of course, you can't, but I doubt that'll stop the wank.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> So, is it about time I stop beating my head on a brick wall?
> 
> If not, prove the bolded



Arguing with him is mentally frustrating.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Beyond the fact there's no reason to think that a power-up pushed Yammy that far? Or the fact that Yammy was yelling about being the strongest well before he went super-angry.
> 
> In other words, no. You're claiming that enrage has powers above what its shown. You have no proof of this. Burden's on you to prove Yammy really is that strong. Of course, you can't, but I doubt that'll stop the wank.



I don't care to prove a thing. You're the one trying to enforce the farce of the captains stomping enraged Yammy, Burden of proof lies on both of us. 

Now prove they stomped Enraged Yammy and fought each other afterwards, with evidence and not conjecture; and no, stomping an unquantifiably weaker version of Yammy is not evidence.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

<Sees Fujita
<prays some common sense may actually come to the thread.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> I don't care to prove a thing. You're the one trying to enforce the farce of the captains stomping enraged Yammy, Burden of proof lies on both of us.
> 
> Now prove they stomped Enraged Yammy and fought each other afterwards, with evidence and not conjecture; and no, stomping an unquantifiably weaker version of Yammy is not evidence.


Not how it works. They stomped Yammy and then any other version has no feats, and was still beaten. You only have the first release Yammy to go on, anything else is even more fanfic than a Byakuya/Kenpachi ship.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Not how it works. They stomped Yammy and then any other version has no feats, and was still beaten. You only have the first release Yammy to go on, anything else is even more fanfic than a Byakuya/Kenpachi ship.



Don't tell me how BoP work, you flat out admitted they stomped his first release. There is no reason to assume they did the same to a stronger version when the fight was off-panel and they're injured afterwards.

This isn't a discussion, I'm stating a fact; deal with it or don't bother replying.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

To anyone else who believes the captain fought themselves, take a look at their injuries afterwards.

Damage like that cannot be caused by slash attacks, which are what Byakuya and Kenpachi possess and what Yammy does not. Had they been, Byakuya's arm (which was clearly hit), should have come clean off, considering Zaraki casually did this to the Espada with the strongest hierro. In that scan, there are no signs of slash marks, just blunt damage.

So unless the captains fought each other with their fists (), Yammy caused the damage.


----------



## Fujita (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> <Sees Fujita
> <prays some common sense may actually come to the thread.



Just lurking


----------



## Roadagain (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> So unless the captains fought each other with their fists (), Yammy caused the damage.



Oh please they OBVIOUSLY fought each another with fists. That's the only logical explanation 

Then again I guess that Kenpachi/Byakuya ship is also canon.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

For the sake of the match, as Dartg said nothing short of a nuke should kill Yammy.


Add along the fact that Yammy is/has:


 A small target
 Invisible 
 Intangible to objects with low spiritual density (i.e missiles, walls), 
 Massive soul absorption 
 The ability to use Garganta/negacion to escape to other destinations in    case of a massive air strike, raid or nukes.


Suffice to say, he's going to be a pain in the ass to deal with. His only weakness is his stupidity.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 6, 2013)

I think we should close this thread soon.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Baron Dante said:


> Oh please they OBVIOUSLY fought each another with fists. That's the only logical explanation
> 
> Then again I guess that *Kenpachi/Byakuya ship* is also *canon*.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

We can effectively track him regardless if he is invisible though.. so that point is mooted... 

regardless... we have tons of misstles as well as nukes... he would be a problem if America isn't bloodlusted otherwise he will die in a day or less


----------



## Roadagain (May 6, 2013)

Hey, I'm not the one claiming that.



> You only have the first release Yammy to go on, anything else is even more fanfic than a Byakuya/Kenpachi ship.



Obviously since the assumption of "first released" Yammy being above the later one is true, any claim that is more likely to be true must also be true.


Wait, that's fucking stupid. Just like the argument that Kenpachi and Byakuya must have stomped because them punching each another is far more likely.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> We can effectively track him regardless if he is invisible though.. so that point is mooted...



They'd have to be completely sure of that ability first, something that should take time.



> regardless... we have tons of misstles as well as nukes... he would be a problem if America isn't bloodlusted otherwise he will die in a day or less





> Intangible to objects with low spiritual density (i.e missiles, walls),
> Massive soul absorption
> The ability to use Garganta/negacion to escape to other destinations in case of a massive air strike, raid or nukes.


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Baron Dante said:


> Hey, I'm not the one claiming that.
> 
> 
> Obviously since the assumption of "first released" Yammy being above the later one is true, any claim that is more likely to be true must also be true.
> ...



It was a joke.


----------



## Roadagain (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> It was a joke.



Oh really, I didn't notice. It was so thinly veiled I entirely missed it.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> They'd have to be completely sure of that ability first, something that should take time.



So I take it we are IC?

We have nukes capable of traveling at Mach 20+ speeds



Since the law of equalization is in effect and seeing in Bleach objects can interact with Hollows then it should work here

Really he isn't surviving more than a day if america isn't IC and lets not even mention chemical warfare


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> So I take it we are IC?
> 
> We have nukes capable of traveling at Mach 20+ speeds



Didn't know that. Nukes are generally a last resort so they won't be using one until Yammy does enough damage for America to realize he can't be dealt with by conventional means.



> Since the law of equalization is in effect and seeing in Bleach objects can interact with Hollows then it should work here



Objects themselves cannot interact with spiritual beings because their soul mass is too small, humans can because they have a high aptitude for reiatsu. Even if the laws of equalization is in effect, that's also a rule of the verse as a whole and can't be overturned. Missiles will not be hitting Yammy



> Really he isn't surviving more than a day if america isn't IC and lets not even mention chemical warfare


I'd say he'd last a month depending on how much attention he draws in. Considering Yammy has a tendency to devour all the souls he comes across, they won't know the exact cause of the inexplicable phenomena occurring for a long time. It's a knowledge game, more than anything.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

So America is IC then, you answer it.. then Yammy will do a lot more damage to America


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Don't tell me how BoP work, you flat out admitted they stomped his first release. There is no reason to assume they did the same to a stronger version when the fight was off-panel and they're injured afterwards.
> 
> This isn't a discussion, I'm stating a fact; deal with it or don't bother replying.


Wrong. _*You*_ are making  the claim that this ANGRY! mode is significantly stronger. You have no evidence. Therefore, ANGRY is effectively equivalent to normal release.


Sabl?s said:


> To anyone else who believes the captain fought themselves, take a look at their injuries afterwards.
> 
> Damage like that cannot be caused by slash attacks, which are what Byakuya and Kenpachi possess and what Yammy does not.


I don't see any broken limbs or anything,


> Had they been, Byakuya's arm (which was clearly hit), should have come clean off, considering Zaraki casually did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sablés (May 7, 2013)

If a post could truly give a person cancer, it'd be that one.

Not only was it blatantly wrong but it shows you're willing to go to retarded lengths not to admit where you're wrong. This kind of shit is too bad even for the Cancerdome, Considering there wasn't a single refutation in that post worth addressing, I'll take that as a concession.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> If a post could truly give a person cancer, it'd be that one.


No, it'd be yours, but okay, whatever makes you feel better.


> Not a single refutation in there, I'll take that as a concession.


Except there is, unless you believe that if Ichigo had just brought in a telephone pole he could have soloed everyone in Hueco Mundo. In other words, no. I've dismantled your "arguments," and I use that term loosely. You've got nothing but wank on your side. So, yeah, your concession is accepted.


----------



## Sablés (May 7, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> ~Immature drivel~



As I said, too terrible even for the cancerdome


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2013)

Yammy basically does whatever he wants.

Inverse square law is a bitch here.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> I'm going to throw out basic and immature insults simply because I had my wank exposed, got my ass handed to me, and really can't do anything else since I refuse to admit I was wrong..


We can all tell.


----------



## Sablés (May 7, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Yammy basically does whatever he wants.
> 
> *Inverse square law* is a bitch here.



How does that save him from getting nuked?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2013)

Because Nukes are built to wreck humanity.

Not superhuman monsters.

The average accuracy of a Nuke is extraordinarily low, to hit a single target like that would be amazing and improbable.


----------



## Sablés (May 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Because Nukes are built to wreck humanity.
> 
> Not superhuman monsters.
> 
> The average accuracy of a Nuke is extraordinarily low, to hit a single target like that would be amazing and improbable.



If this is (assuming) common knowledge, why are nukes used as viable options in X vs Earth threads?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> How does that save him from getting nuked?



Nukes are surprisingly ineffective against armored targets that aren't sitting at ground zero. Yammy probably won't be sitting in one place for half an hour, and proximity detonations probably aren't enough to kill him.

Although we could try for death by radiation poisoning instead. Much more likely than scoring a direct hit with an ICBM.


----------



## Byrd (May 7, 2013)

Yammy isn't dodging some of the ICBMs we have tho


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (May 7, 2013)

> Yammy isn't dodging some of the ICBMs we have tho



ICBMs move roughly at 6.7 km/s, a.k.a mach 19.7, while yammi can go faster than mach 23.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 7, 2013)

It's not just about dodging, it's about accuracy. Minuteman bombs, for example, have an accuracy of 200m. AGM-129 ACMs have an accuracy of 30m-90m. And that's on static targets.


> Intangible to objects with low spiritual density (i.e missiles, *walls*)


Didn't a hollow try to walk through a wall in the first chapter and smashed a huge hole through it? I guess dwellings might have more sentimental value to people so they have higher spiritual density or whatever.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Yammy isn't dodging some of the ICBMs we have tho



Implying we'll ever get close enough with one for him to even have to dodge.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> If this is (assuming) common knowledge, why are nukes used as viable options in X vs Earth threads?



Because people overestimate them and don't realize how impractical they are for dealing with an extremely durable and fast moving target.

We just had a thread a month or two ago that pitted modern day Earth against a Reaper from Mass Effect. People thought nukes would be a game breaker in that thread as well, when in reality they'd be virtually useless even if we have nukes powerful enough to one shot the Reaper.



Byrdman said:


> Yammy isn't dodging some of the ICBMs we have tho



A direct hit with an ICBM relies on Yammy staying in one spot for however long it takes the missile to reach him.

Unless he decides to lay down and take a nap that's not happening.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 7, 2013)

At what rate can the US fire nukes anyway? If it can send a constant stream of them it might be more troublesome.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2013)

They would have to know how fast Yammy can travel and then plot it out so that they can completely envelop an area with a radius of Yammy's distance in however long it takes a nuke to get there.


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 7, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> At what rate can the US fire nukes anyway? If it can send a constant stream of them it might be more troublesome.


Given that we're supposed to be able to return fire the second we have an attack, MAD and all, I'd say somewhere between "very fast" and "all of the ones we have ready." Which means a very, very dead Yammy.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2013)

What exactly is Yammy's objective here anyway? 

Wreck every major city or something?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 7, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Given that we're supposed to be able to return fire the second we have an attack, MAD and all, I'd say somewhere between "very fast" and "all of the ones we have ready." Which means a very, very dead Yammy.



It also means a very dead United States.

Is America bloodlusted for this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> What exactly is Yammy's objective here anyway?
> 
> Wreck every major city or something?



Yammy's war on drugs?


----------



## Linkofone (May 7, 2013)

Why would Yammy attack the United States if he declared a war on drugs?

Why not Colombia or Mexico or Afghanistan?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 7, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Given that we're supposed to be able to return fire the second we have an attack, MAD and all, I'd say somewhere between "very fast" and "all of the ones we have ready." Which means a very, very dead Yammy.



I was looking for numbers here. How many missiles can they send off per hour?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Unless he decides to lay down and take a nap that's not happening.





Linkofone said:


> Why would Yammy attack the United States if he declared a war on drugs?
> 
> Why not Colombia or Mexico or Afghanistan?



No one said Yammy was smart


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 7, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> If this is (assuming) common knowledge, why are nukes used as viable options in X vs Earth threads?


Because some people seriously overestimate the strategic value of nukes. they are powerful, but they are next to useless against fast moving , small fictional characters


----------



## Erudite Ape (May 7, 2013)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Because some people seriously overestimate the strategic value of nukes. they are powerful, but they are next to useless against fast moving , small fictional characters


Then you aren't using enough of them. Of course, there's really no such thing as enuff dakka, but seriously, there's a level of dakka that can kill anything, and there's no such thing as overkill, only "open fire" and "I need to reload."

Turn everywhere around Yammy into a glowing glass bowl. Of course, Yammy can be killed by things other than nukes, but nuking it from orbit really is the only way to be sure.


----------



## willyvereb (May 7, 2013)

Well, people forget here that most HST characters aren't that good at traveling long distances at super speed.
Not to mention that Yammy is an arrogant buffon.
He won't be smart enough to realize staying at one place for long is a bad idea.

Of course, getting just a few hundred meters away from a strategic nuke is enough for somebody with low kiloton level durability to survive them.
So I can't see anything less than a massed saturation run with strategic nukes killing him.

On the other hand the modern world has more effective means to kill people.
Nerve gas.
Poisons of the more sinister kind are things that ignore fictional durability, requiring special resistance feats to be fended off.
While technically spiritual beings, Shinigami and Arancar are human enough to make this strategy work.
I can see Yammy entering a place rigged with various nerve poisons and biological weapons.


----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2013)

Hachigen probably could solo in a more interesting way.




Byrdman said:


> We can effectively track him regardless if he is invisible though.. so that point is mooted...



And if he were to move around at building height of lets say 5 m into the sky?

What exactly would we have in our world would be able to spot him if not by share luck or Yammy's stupidity?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 7, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Then you aren't using enough of them. Of course, there's really no such thing as enuff dakka, but seriously, there's a level of dakka that can kill anything, and there's no such thing as overkill, only "open fire" and "I need to reload."
> 
> Turn everywhere around Yammy into a glowing glass bowl. Of course, Yammy can be killed by things other than nukes, but nuking it from orbit really is the only way to be sure.



Yammy would be relatively easy for the US to beat because he's so fucking big


----------



## MAPSK (May 7, 2013)

I'm surprised chemical warfare isn't being debated until page eight. Anyway, y'all forget. America has one thing Yammy doesn't. You know what that is?


*Spoiler*: __ 



NANOMACHINES, SON


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2013)

> I can see Yammy *entering a place*


Burger King


----------



## Byrd (May 7, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Hachigen probably could solo in a more interesting way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you seriously asking this 

Have you forgotten we do have satellites


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2013)

This thread lacks IWD


----------



## Blaizen (May 7, 2013)

OP didn't state which America, thus I'm going to assume that its America in the DC Universe.  Bloodlusted Superman comes along and batters Yammy into fine paste to make paint and decorates his fortress of solitude.


----------

